# Miscarriage question



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Hi, I'm really sorry if this has been asked before but a couple months ago I miscarried my baby at 10 weeks. I had some brown discharge and a scan showed there was no heartbeat or growth from 9 weeks onwards. I had my natural BFP while down regulating for IVF. (I had 16 days injecting Bursulin before I found out I was pregnant) I wanted to ask if I should have been offered progesterone support to help with the damage that the drugs had done. I was never offered any. I saw a post on the ask a nurse board that said that bursulin depletes the bodys natural progesterone and it led me to believe the hospital messed up and my miscarriage could have been avoided by giving me some progesterone but when I asked the hospital they said it wasnt the cause?? I know I cant bring my baby back but I need answers    We're trying again naturally but its not happening


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sorry for what you've been through 

As midwives, we don't deal with drugs used in fertility treatment, but I'll pass your post onto peer support as someone there will know much more about it than me and can help you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

